# Sticky  BaselWorld 2022 - Cancelled



## CMSgt Bo

*Press Release:

Baselworld relaunch needs more time*

Basel 12 November 2021

Baselworld organizers have decided to take more time for the launch of the new concept. Baselworld, scheduled for spring 2022, will therefore not take place. This decision is based on the one hand on the experience gained from the Pop Up Event at the Geneva Watch Days and on intensive discussions with manufacturers and retailers. On the other hand, it takes into account the fact that it is particularly difficult to launch a new concept for a new target segment due to the renewed aggravation of the COVID situation and the associated uncertainty among customers.

"Over the past few months, we have studied in detail our Watches, Jewellery and Gems ecosystem and gained important insights from discussions with major industry representatives," says Beat Zwahlen, CEO of the MCH Group. "The conclusion is that the market exists for a B:B:C platform that brings together medium-sized and specialized manufacturers with independent retailers. But their needs must be analyzed in more detail. This means we need to have significantly more time to get there."

In the coming months, therefore, an interdisciplinary team from the MCH Group will analyze the target segments and, in close exchange with manufacturers and retailers, make a deep dive into their marketing and transaction needs. In this context, particular attention will be paid to the latest trends in marketing and distribution with a view to the post-pandemic period, especially internationalization and digitization. The goal remains to create added value for the community's business in its target markets with the internationally anchored Baselworld brand and innovative platforms.

Due to the cancellation of Baselworld 2022, Managing Director Michel Loris-Melikoff has decided to leave the company and take on a new challenge. Loris-Melikoff had taken over the management of Baselworld in 2018 under difficult conditions and brought it to a successful execution in 2019. In a short period of time, he managed to gain access to the industry and win its respect. He initiated and helped shape the necessary transformation and repositioning of Baselworld. The MCH Group regrets his decision. It thanks him for his tireless commitment and wishes him all the best for his future engagements.

You will find the press releases here in, English, French and German.


*Media contacts:

MCH Group Ltd.*
Corporate Communications
Christian Jecker
www.mch-group.com


----------



## Mickey®




----------



## Bobby1

Mickey® said:


>


crap!


----------



## krstin

Very sad! I had luck to visit it for several years, and it was a great experience every time.


----------



## kamazas

What was bad in 2018 and how it was such a better show in 2019?

Also what is the new concept they are going for exactly?


----------



## StufflerMike

kamazas said:


> What was bad in 2018 and how it was such a better show in 2019?
> 
> Also what is the new concept they are going for exactly?


Read the Baselworld newsletters in Baselworld 2018/2019.


----------



## AndyCouey

If they have one again I'd enjoy going that's for sure!

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## JDS Parcel

Sad


----------



## NedM

Too bad.


----------



## JJ312

Why does this sub-forum still exist??


----------



## CMSgt Bo

JJ312 said:


> Why does this sub-forum still exist??


Why shouldn't it?


----------



## JJ312

CMSgt Bo said:


> Why shouldn't it?


Isn’t Basel as we knew it dead, or at least a shell of its former self? Seems like it would make more sense to just roll this whole thing into the more general “Watch Fairs and Events” sub-forum. Maybe that’s just me though.


----------



## CMSgt Bo

BaselWorld is too big to fail and will be back in some guise once the World returns to 'normal'. When it does, we'll be there to cover it.


----------



## Starpork

CMSgt Bo said:


> BaselWorld is too big to fail and will be back in some guise once the World returns to 'normal'. When it does, we'll be there to cover it.


It's not nearly as exciting to see releases trickle out over the entirety of Q1 so I hope you're right.


----------



## CMSgt Bo

Starpork said:


> It's not nearly as exciting to see releases trickle out over the entirety of Q1 so I hope you're right.


Not as exciting, but certainly easier to digest. BaselWorld is akin to drinking from a firehose on full blast. Because of that many gems get overlooked until after the show.


----------



## Jetrider

🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## JJ312

CMSgt Bo said:


> BaselWorld is too big to fail and will be back in some guise once the World returns to 'normal'. When it does, we'll be there to cover it.


Can we get a Watches & Wonders sub-forum then? That seems to be the hot new show where major brands are releasing now.


----------



## CMSgt Bo

JJ312 said:


> Can we get a Watches & Wonders sub-forum then? That seems to be the hot new show where major brands are releasing now.


We don't have a presence at the Watches & Wonders show. Press releases and member reviews can be posted here: Watch Fairs and Events


----------



## ckim52

CMSgt Bo said:


> We don't have a presence at the Watches & Wonders show. Press releases and member reviews can be posted here: Watch Fairs and Events


Agreed!


----------



## Jacob’s Watches

Boooooo. Sad


----------



## juanplopez

Man, did I have some good times attending. The only issue was the cost of this went up 4x during the fair which certainly made the decision easier for everyone to leave...


----------

